# sweaters?



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to get Moose a coat for the remainder of the winter- but I found out we've left it too late and should have thought about it in August.. lesson learned. So I ended up getting him a sweater, which he wants to LIVE in, but the seams are pulling and I have it safety pinned temporarily until I can stitch it up wth the machine. 

Does your V wear a sweater during the day? What brand, where did you get it? I'm tempted to just make him a few fleece sweaters/jackets by taking this cheap sweater which seems like a piece of garbage [but it's really cute] apart and copying it since it fits well . 

toughts?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin is not fond of sweaters; however, I do wish I had your sewing skills to consider even making one (clothes for my kids) ;D !!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba loves her tummy warmer from www.k9apparel.com but I live in Texas and the only time we use it is if the temp are below 40*. One evening when we were having a arctic front she brought me the jacket and when I put it on her she curled up and went to sleep. One of the cutest things she has ever done.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

wow DixiesMom- the other day Moose was hobbling on 3 feet going out to pee, as it was -30c here! he would rather curl up next to the fire, than lay without warmth.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

eeek, just the thought of it being that cold makes me shiver. BRRRRRRRRR

Yeah, I would just cross my legs and sit by the fire rather than going outside to potty.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian wears this when he's trying to be a bad a$$


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Where did Kian get that cool sweater? I like it alot...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

raps702 said:


> Where did Kian get that cool sweater? I like it alot...


My girlfriend found it at a store up here in Canada (not sure where you are from) called Bark N' Fitz. But the sweater is made by this company http://www.chillydogsweaters.com/


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Crazy Kian, we live in Seattle, however my in laws in Victoria, BC and we are going for a visit in 2 weeks, and they have a Bark N' Fitz in Victoria so we will definitely check it out!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I still swear by www.chillydogs.ca products (which is different than www.chillydogs.com). They are made in Canada. Have the jacket and planning on the fleece sweater.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Doglover, don't get me wrong. Kian has his Chilly dog winter coat for when we go hiking in the forest or if he's out running around in the deep snow. He just uses the sweater when he feels like struttin' his stuff ;D


----------



## Gema18 (Jan 9, 2011)

My dog wears an Equafleece Dog Jumper after shooting especially if she is cold and wet, she loves it... It also helps her to clean off before getting home so that she can go straight in the house when we get home.....


----------

